# Trovoada em Braga, 08/01/14



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2014 às 03:09)

Vídeo da trovoada que surgiu repentinamente e rasgou os céus de Braga, ocorreu há pouco mais de uma hora:


Avançar para os 01:35 m.


----------

